# Key Post:  "House Staging Ireland" Any Comments?



## ajapale (13 Oct 2004)

www.stagedhomes.com

I got a flier in my door advertising this service by Fiona McLoughlin and a 087 mobile number.

Have any house sellers come across this company? Do you have any comments?

ajapale


----------



## Guest (13 Oct 2004)

*"House Staging Ireland" Any Comments?*

Hmmmm ... pass the snake oil please... :\


----------



## Protocol (13 Oct 2004)

*God Help us*

This post will be deleted if not edited immediately wept, is that a joke??

Aren't Americans very naive??


----------



## ajapale (13 Oct 2004)

*Re: God Help us*

Hi Protocol,

I dont think its a joke. You can email Fiona McLoughlin at homestagingireland (the "at" sign) eircom (dot) net.

Even snake oil sales people dont deserve to be spammed to death  

I remember when tv ads for banks and other financial institutions came in the mid to late seventies .. how we laughed at this american innovation..imagine a tv ad for a personal loan!!

ajapale


----------



## dude (13 Oct 2004)

*and a search shows*

www.stagedhomes.com/asps/...mit=Submit

Funny how they know nothing about her though


----------



## Kirian (13 Oct 2004)

*The investment could be repaid*

I don't know anything about this company but having seen  the way some places for sale are presented then some work wouldn't go astray. For some people paying to have their house prepared for the market could  easily 
pay off. The final sale price rising more than the cost of the "staging".

I know most people could probably do a decent job of  it  themselves but for others it might be worthwhile.


----------

